# Other Pythons > Blood Pythons >  My new Blood

## longviewbplover

I got my first blood a little over a week ago. Came with his feed card and shows to be eating every 7 days. Hes very docile and a pleasure to hold. I fed him last nite and when I got him out of his tank sounded like he hissed at me. lol Once he was in the feeding tub he was all over the month old rat. He dont play around with his food   :Dancing Carrot:  
Heres a few pics of him.
Not really sure yet if its a m or f, but its name is  Tanner so it fits both ways lol

----------


## Laooda

Very pretty!  Looks like he/she has some great yellows goin' on !   :Sunny:

----------


## crisstyle21

Wow very beautiful. I hope your prepared to start feeding that blood small rabbits. I have a borneo I know what you mean about the aggressiveness when feeding. Those things strike like a gaboon viper. You got lucky having a tame snake. My girl is so mean I have to wear gloves. Shes always hissing real oud. But I love her aggression makes her look like a tuff girl

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> I hope your prepared to start feeding that blood small rabbits.


Just like with Ball Pythons, Blood Pythons do not need big preys.

Big prey can easily make a Blood obese, a medium rat ever 10 days is sufficient for an adult.


Oh and longviewbplover, great looking new addition  :Rock on:

----------


## crisstyle21

> Just like with Ball Pythons, Blood Pythons do not need big preys.
> 
> Big prey can easily make a Blood obese, a medium rat ever 10 days is sufficient for an adult.
> 
> 
> Oh and longviewbplover, great looking new addition


M

Your gonna feed this adult a medium rat? And this is just a borneo. Bloods get much larger

----------


## lillyorchid

> I hope your prepared to start feeding that blood small rabbits.


Bloods do not need to eat a small rabbits. They can do just fine on a nice sized rat once every other week. Bloods are known to be "fat" snakes and they sure do pack on the pounds. A fat snake IS NOT a healthy snake and can cause many health problems down the road.

Someone around here posted a youtube video of someone feeding their blood a rabbit. The snake was pretty small and yeah I think everyone agreed that was not a good move of that snakes owner to be doing that.

I'm happy to say since I've had my baby blood, he has been a total sweet heart. Love's his food, has never hissed or even acted like he was threatened and wanted to defend himself.

That is a very nice looking blood Longview. He probably hissed because he is in a new and different place, scared and stressed. Give him a week or two to settle in then handle him a few times a week. He'll calm down.


EDIT:
Here is the link to the person feeding their little blood a rabbit.
http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...t=rabbit+blood

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Again smaller prey is better, unless of course you want an obese Blood. 

Because a snake can take a big prey does not mean he needs a big prey.

I know that Kara feeds her large adult Bloods, medium rats once every 10 days or so.

----------


## crisstyle21

> Bloods do not need to eat a small rabbits. They can do just fine on a nice sized rat once every other week. Bloods are known to be "fat" snakes and they sure do pack on the pounds. A fat snake IS NOT a healthy snake and can cause many health problems down the road.
> 
> Someone around here posted a youtube video of someone feeding their blood a rabbit. The snake was pretty small and yeah I think everyone agreed that was not a good move of that snakes owner to be doing that.
> 
> I'm happy to say since I've had my baby blood, he has been a total sweet heart. Love's his food, has never hissed or even acted like he was threatened and wanted to defend himself.
> 
> That is a very nice looking blood Longview. He probably hissed because he is in a new and different place, scared and stressed. Give him a week or two to settle in then handle him a few times a week. He'll calm down.
> 
> 
> ...


Alright that video is not what I was looking for, The dummy gave that blood a huge rabbit bigger than the snake. Breeders and I say your suppose to feed the snake on the girth of the body. Now Im sure an adult blood python doesnt have a 2" girth. I understand what everyones saying about obesity but if you feed an adult a large prey item every week of course there gonna get obese. One nice sized prey item should be given every 2 weeks for a big adult.

----------


## JLC

What a beautiful snake you have there!  Congrats!!!  :Clap:

----------


## Shelby

My bloods are the size of that Borneo, they eat medium to large rats. Obesity is very prevalent in these species.. overfeeding is common. Rabbits are overkill for a blood, and that's what Kara told me.. anyone want to dispute her on bloods? lol

longviewbplover - your baby is VERY cute. Good luck with him they are FUN snakes.  :Smile:

----------


## crisstyle21

Alright I have no experience with a adult blood or borneo. But I do have experience with my adult Bp. Shes 12 years old and feeds on large rats every two -three weeks. I took her to the Vet a month ago since shes getting very mature to have a pysical evaluation on her and the Reptile Vet told me she is healthy, shes at average weight for a Bp of her size and if I keep up what im doing she can live for along time. You know I respect your aspect of the whole feeding rule and it was great have this little debate but I will continue as a keeper and future breeder to keep my method up beacuse its been doing me good for 12 years.

you have to post me up some pics of your bloods. I love bloods and borneos!!

----------


## crisstyle21

Oh sorry forgot to say JINX JINX all the whole snake living along time bid.  :Smile:

----------


## Shelby

Well bloods seem more prone to obesity than ball pythons do.

Anyways there's some pictures of my bloods in my gallery. Nothing terribly recent, but still some nice shots.  :Smile:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Breeders and I say your suppose to feed the snake on the girth of the body.


Not all breeders, I know Kara (N.E.R.D) does not feed rabbits.

I hear the same thing from newbies all the time when it comes to Ball Pythons, and this is how people end up feeding their Ball Pythons medium to large rats, yet it is a fact that you get better results feeding a small prey suh as a small rat that is 45-55 grams once a week to Ball Pythons.

Again because they can take a large prey wheter they are Ball or Blood does not mean they should or need to.

And again medium rat once every 10 days or so is enough.

----------


## 8b8ll

Awesome snake!! Good luck with him/her I bet you'll have a blast. 

Should be getting mine on Tuesday or Wednesday! (lets pray for me). Can't wait to show you guys pictures you will flip! Truly gorgeous snake. 


Why feed a rabbit when you can feed something smaller that your snake will most likley enjoy a lot more!!

----------


## crisstyle21

Speaking of all this feeding I just fed my borneo a large mouse pre killed and when stricking he got some bark in her mouth and was throwing her head all around the tank trying to get the stuff out. I had a hard time trying to get the bark out but all she was doing was hissing. I finally grabbed her head and she squeezed the helll out my arm but now shes fine. 

IM CHANGING SUBSTRATE DONT BUY FOREST FLOOR BEDDING!!!!!

i had mixed forest floor bedding with repti bark. I admit the forest floor bedding gave good humidity but the lil sticks can easy get cought in your snakes mouth. STICKING TO REPTI-BARK no more mixes. THAT WAS THE SCARIEST MOMENT OF MY LIFE THANK GOD SHES ALRIGHT

----------


## Rapture

I'm going to have to agree on smaller meals.

Here's my Borneo. She sustains her body weight VERY well on a large - jumbo rat every other week. I know of more than one Borneo/Blood breeder who prefer smaller meals.

http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k1.../rapture36.jpg



No need to "powerfeed" these guys, especially once they reach their adult size.

----------


## crisstyle21

WOW your borneo looks just my baby canela.. I love these animals. Wish you all the best with it.

----------


## crisstyle21

Are you to take this responsibility  :Salute:

----------

_Lady mkrj58_ (12-06-2020)

----------


## Nickk395

> Wow very beautiful. I hope your prepared to start feeding that blood small rabbits. I have a borneo I know what you mean about the aggressiveness when feeding. Those things strike like a gaboon viper. You got lucky having a tame snake. My girl is so mean I have to wear gloves. Shes always hissing real oud. But I love her aggression makes her look like a tuff girl


I know this is extremely old, but pointing to an animal that is obese due to overfeeding and then saying good luck feeding it rats, is pretty much the entire point. If that animal was properly fed it would never have gotten that big in the first place and required prey that large. that's the whole point of what they're saying is to feed smaller so they don't get disgustingly fat like the animal in that picture. If that animal was fed properly from birth it wouldn't have gotten to the point where it needed something that big. it's all well and good to listen to reptile vets but you have to remember that not every reptile vet is going to be a specialist with you this specific animal you had. My first reptile vet had 20 years of experience and he gave me horrendous advice for my boas. Because he wasn't a specialist with boas. So the vet I have now has 35 years of experience with anacondas and other boas as well as multiple python species. Out of his 80 snakes about 45 of them are boas and only for our on anything bigger than large rats. because they were properly fed from birth. Now if you had given those animals to someone who power feeds or overfeeds, probably most of them would need to be on prey bigger than large. So there may be some exceptions where the animal may need rabbits but generally with bloods if you feed them properly and don't let them get obese you're not going to need rabbits. Which is why they're telling them go with smaller prey. At this point it's been 13 years but still going to weigh in

----------

